# speakers only work on driver side



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

hi,
i just got a 96 nissan sentra gxe and the speakers didnt work on the passenger side when i got it. i pulled out the radio and made sure everything was connected good and the speakers arent blown because i just put in new ones today and they still dont work. and i checked for a blown fuse. what else could be wrong? i dont really know anything about cars and dont know where else to look.
thanks in advance.

could it be the stereo?

and i was just wondering if its easy to put in a cd player. is it much more difficult than just pulling out the stereo, putting the cd player in and plugging it in?

and how much would it cost for a cheap paint job. i dont like the green.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

A "Cheap paint job" will be exactly that, cheap. You get what you pay for. A buddy of mine just got his probe repainted for like $600. Thats no door jambs, no engine bay, trunk etc... and about the speakers. Hook a voltometer up to the speaker wires where they connect to the speakrs. Make sure they are like cut or anything on the way to the speakers. And just for shits and giggles. is the balance turned left all the way maybe lol


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

*ahhhhhh*

i cut the brown wires like right by where they connect to the stereo and connected a speaker to it and the speaker still didnt work. 

does that mean its the stereo?

and its not the balance. lol


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i cut the brown wires like right by where they connect to the stereo and connected a speaker to it and the speaker still didnt work.
> 
> does that mean its the stereo?
> 
> and its not the balance. lol


I can think of this possibly being one of two problems. One it could be that your speaker wire from your HU to the speaker is shorted out, or it could be that the amplifier for the passenger side is dead. First off do you have a multimeter/voltmeter? If you do then it will be easy to see if you have a short. If not try unhooking the speaker wire from the back of the HU, and get a 9v battery, and tap the speaker leads to the battery. Hopefully that should cause the speaker to move and get create some noise. If that works your wiring is most likely OK, then you probally have a bad HU. Replace it, its easy. If you are unsure about replacing it, buy a HU from Crutchfield they have good step by step instructions that come along. 

Also if you need factory radio pinouts. Go here:

www.installdoctor.com

Good luck.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks.

i think its the head unit.

i was going to buy a new cd player as soon as i got the money anyway tho.


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> thanks.
> 
> i think its the head unit.
> 
> i was going to buy a new cd player as soon as i got the money anyway tho.


 Yeah stock sucks anyways  ...


----------

